# Class on preg checking cattle?



## Tom in TN (Jun 12, 2007)

I'd like to learn how to pregnancy check cattle by palpating the uterus. I've asked two different veterinarians where I could learn how to do that, and neither of them knew of anyone offering training like that (other than attending veterinarian school).

I am aware of the pregnancy test via blood drawn from the vein in the cattle's tail, but I'd like to learn how to do the manual test including estimating how far along in the pregnancy the cow is.

Have you ever heard of anyplace that offers training like this?

Thanks,

Tom in TN


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I would check with your extension service or agricultural Universities.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

You could also check with a company that sells semen (Select Sires). I don't know if they offer courses, but it's possible.

http://www.selectsires.com/


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

While looking into it, remember that it takes LOTS of practice to be confident and comfortable w/your accuracy, just like A.I. The more you do the better you get...


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Tom my AI guy teaches an AI class @TTU. It's a class open to the general public and costs some $$. If you want his phone # just ask...Topside


----------

